# Limassol shooting



## Bananna (Jan 4, 2011)

Anybody hear about the shooting by police in Limassol today? Any more details? The cy news glossed it over of course, calling it an accident but i know someone who was there and it was anything but.... granted the guy they shot was drunk and erratic, still pretty brutal though. I can't see this story becoming anything but if anyone hears more details please post.


----------

